# Can i use fine crushed lava rock as substrate ?



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello

because soil substrate are very very expensive in Egypt i thought in this Idea 

1- Can i use fine crushed lava rock as a substrate ? and with it only nothing more added except root taps 

2- will this be good to have a good carpeted HC Tank ?

3- does the Lava rock has any kind of any nutrients ?

Lava rock that i have 










Lava rock crushed soft and used as experiment with DHG and it is doing Great this pic when i just planted the DHG but now it have grown and developed runners


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont see why not. While inert, im sure it will provide great water movement through it. Though do you think it will be too light when it is submerged?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

When it is crushed as fine as shown in your picture, lava rock makes a pretty decent substrate. 
However:
~The base material is still lava. It has been baked (by the earth) to the point that any minerals it has are unavailable to plants. 
~It does not have much in the way of cationic exchange capacity. This may vary with the product, though. Using this material as a substrate will probably be similar to using sand or very fine gravel.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Volcanic soil is considered to be the most fertile for growing plants. Aquatic plants are different from tetestial plants, but they have similar needs. That being said, I don't know how similar lava rock and volcanic soil are. I would assume volcanic soil has lava rock in it.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I am interested.
How did you crush the lava rock?


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

CRUSHED with this 

TADA TADA TAdaaaaaa


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

DIY EcoComplete/Floramax. You did a nice job pulverizing the lava rock. How long did it take you to get that cup full?

You've broken down the size of the lava rock, but it's still lava rock. (vs. volcanic soil) Using root tabs will be just great. 

The differences between volcanic soils and lava rock is the elapsed time. Volcanic soil has been weathered & broken down over years and also has organic matter and other compounds (volcanic ash, humus, sands, etc.) in it.


----------



## mr.BIG (Jun 4, 2015)

grizzly_a said:


> DIY EcoComplete/Floramax. You did a nice job pulverizing the lava rock. How long did it take you to get that cup full




If you have younger siblings... the process is effortless.. lol


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Gamezawy said:


> CRUSHED with this
> 
> TADA TADA TAdaaaaaa



It obviously worked, so you don't need a bigger hammer. 
Good luck with this venture. Experimenting is fun. Makes me feel like a kid sometimes.


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

grizzly_a said:


> How long did it take you to get that cup full?.


lets say i hammered 10 Pieces in about 10 min or less 





Daisy Mae said:


> so you don't need a bigger hammer. .


this hammer is 2 kilos i think it's enough roud:


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

Project update, growth update for the DHG in the crushed lava rock

Nice growth in good time compare it to the 1st pics in the OP










Roots developed well


----------



## trikerider47 (Apr 25, 2018)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I am interested.
> How did you crush the lava rock?


You can buy it in many stores. Google it please.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

trikerider47 said:


> You can buy it in many stores. Google it please.


Reviving a 3 year old thread!


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2019)

To me this sounds like a good idea plus many landscaping companies sell lava rock sand as cheap as dirt.


----------

